# Fluroscopy 76000



## hbarney1 (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a question when this is coded. It states this is used for up to 1 hr. I have a claim that they did use 76000 but states on the report that it was performed for only 2 minutes. Since they still use it can I still code it or not because it is only for 2 min? I just want to double check on the guidelines for fluoroscopic guidance.


----------



## danachock (May 8, 2019)

*Fluroscopy 76000 ~ additional information is requested please*

Hi hbarney1, 
May I try to help please? You simply haven't provided anyone with enough information (office visit or procedural report) to assist you with assistance. Goodness, fluoroscopic guidance can be just about be utilized in any procedure ~ I see this utilized all the time. But unless we, as coders, know why it was utilized we simply cannot provide assistance without pure speculation. Depending on NCCI policy guidelines (again depending on the procedure OR procedures performed this may or may not be separately billable). Could you simply provide enough information (not HIPAA related) for us to help you please? Polite reminder ..... just because you ran the procedural charges through possibly one of your edit/claim checks and it states that applying a modifier is the correct thing to do isn't always the correct thing to do. You need to reference NCCI policy guidelines for the intended year, and you also have to have the documentation (procedure report/office visit) to actually support billing this procedure separately. 
Thanks for listening & have a great evening, 
Dana Chock, RHIT, CPC, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA, CPB


----------



## CodingKing (May 9, 2019)

Two references from the radiology section of the NCCI Manual:

8. Fluoroscopy reported as CPT code 76000 is integral to many procedures including, but not limited, to most spinal, endoscopic, and injection procedures and shall not be reported separately. For some of these procedures, there are separate fluoroscopic guidance codes which may be reported separately. (CPT code 76001 was deleted January 1, 2019.)

12. Radiological supervision and interpretation codes include all radiological services necessary to complete the service. CPT codes for fluoroscopy/fluoroscopic guidance (e.g.,
76000, 77002, 77003) or ultrasound/ultrasound guidance (e.g., 76942, 76998) shall not be reported separately.

Radiological guidance procedures include all radiological services necessary to complete the procedure. CPT codes for fluoroscopy (e.g., 76000) shall not be reported separately with a fluoroscopic guidance procedure. CPT codes for ultrasound (e.g., 76998) shall not be reported separately with an ultrasound guidance procedure. A limited or localized follow-up computed tomography study (CPT code 76380) shall not be reported separately with a computed tomography guidance procedure.

+ many other references in other surgery code chapters of NCCI manual


----------

